# Muscadine Trellis, Which Do You Prefer?



## CajunCuveeQueen

Hello folks,

I'm looking for recommendations for a trellis for a home muscadine vineyard.

Intro: Some of you might remember a brief discussion a few months back, my asking about cluster grapes for a small backyard in Florida (pros/cons due to Pierce's disease on many grapes in Florida)

NOW: I've come across 3 ac for salein amuscadine growing regionin North Florida. No grape vines growing on the property at this time.

Level, great drainage, no clay, loamy sand, sunny.....

I'm looking to establish a muscadine vineyard on a part of the property for personal use. Muscadines grow very well here, more resistant to problems other grapes can fall prey to here. I'm researching costs for setup to include the type of trellis system. Due to possible periods of rain, it is recommended to ensure good air circulation for the vines. Discussion and comparisons are between the Geneva double curtain against the 2-wire trellis (I believe this is two wires for instance strung between two poles). Both trellises are recommended versus the single wire for production, the Geneva double curtain possibly more production than 2-wire with more labor/establishment costs (but better lightpenetration and air circulation).

Then there is a Munson 3-wire, which I'm still trying to find a good photo for review. Not alot of discussion of this one except one article that suggests it for Florida use. Most other articles relating to muscadine trellis use in Florida make the comparisons I mentioned above, with no mention of the Munson 3-wire.

I'm working out overall usage of the land for other horticulture uses, but we're looking at a number of conventional rows in a series along and outside of the utitlity easement at one side of the property. One long linear "row" with a series of 200' rows is the primary consideration, maybe two of these rows about 10'-12' feet apart.Potted vinesare readily available here.

Any one with experience in this area welcome to put in your two cents worth.

Thanks


----------



## Randoneur

I do not grow Muscadine, but I prefer a simple 3 wire trellis. Its easy to put up and does not require cross bars. The down side is that it is not as productive as other systems. It works quite well for vines that have an upright growth, butit is not as well suited to trailing and semi-trailing vines.


----------



## Waldo

Here is an excellent source of info and if others are already growing them in your area I would recommend visiting them. See what they are doing and why.


http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/plants/vegetables/small_fruits/hgic1403.html


----------

